# am besten gestalteten Bücher



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren welches für euch den im Moment die am modernsten/inovativsten gestalteten Bücher sind?

Gruß
DirtyWorld


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Dezember 2006)

Fachliteratur: M. Baumgardt, Webdesign mit Photoshop 5
Belletristik: Gesamtausgabe Friedrich Glauser


----------



## Leola13 (14. Dezember 2006)

Hai,



> im Moment die am modernsten/inovativsten gestalteten Bücher



und dann 



> Webdesign mit Photoshop *5*



Wie passt den das zusammen ? Gibt es kein neueres, besser gestaltetes Buch  ?

Ciao Stefan


----------

